# Celebrating 30 Years - Royal Red Viking



## muffntuf (Apr 25, 2010)

This year is Royal Red Viking's 30th birthday. Royal Red Viking will be coming to the MCSBA Spotlight Show on Memorial Weekend and there will be a birthday party for him on Saturday night! Come join the fun and celebration!

Just to note -- Most Classic and Foundation lines can be traced back to Royal Red Viking. Royal Red Viking, himself, not ever shown, has had many many get that have graced the winners circle. What a treat!


----------



## alphahorses (May 2, 2010)

muffntuf said:


> Just to note -- Most Classic and Foundation lines can be traced back to Royal Red Viking. Royal Red Viking, himself, not ever shown, has had many many get that have graced the winners circle. What a treat!


I have a mare who is double-bred Royal Red Viking. Most of our Congress Champion ponies are descended from this mare, so I'm a big fan and would love to have another daughter of his. His owners truely have a lot to be proud of.

But I have say that while there may be a lot of his descendents in a particular area of the country, it is not true that most Classic and Foundation lines can be traced back to him. I could name a lot of more prevalent lines - especially foundation lines - that do not trace back to him.


----------



## Leeana (May 2, 2010)

I own Royal Salsa who goes back to Royal Red Viking 3x on his papers, he is one of my favorite ponies and always showed well, never a dull moment and always on as soon as I asked him to show..I don't show him anymore but I think I will pull him back into the barn to show next year in Foundation agian...

Pictured at 10yrs old in the pasture enjoying his semi retirement...

Note: Those tiny perky "royal pony" ears...I just love Donna and her ponies..


----------

